# Illustrator gibt Kommazahlen bei CMYK aus



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
wenn ich in Illustrator eine CMYK Farbe anlege und diese dann prozentual ändere bekomme ich so bescheuerte Kommazahlen im CMYK Wert der Farbe. Wie kann man Illustrator dazu bekommen nur gerade Werte auszugeben die man auch drucken kann?

Viele Grüße


----------



## nike0509 (26. Juli 2007)

Hi, das klingt als ob dein dokument nicht im cmyk- sondern im rgb-modus angelegt ist. lässt sich einfach rausfinden. Wenn oben hinter dem Dateinamen in klammern (rgb/vorschau) steht, musst du den farbmodus ändern.

Öffne das dokument und gehe dann auf Datei -> Dokumentfarbmodus -> cmyk-Farbe.

dann solltest du eigentlich auch glatte farbwerte eingeben können, die dann auch glatt bleiben.

lg nike


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. Juli 2007)

Hi,
also der Dokumentenfarbraum ist in CMYK. Also das Problem ist ja nicht das ich keine geraden Farbwerte eingeben kann sondern das wenn ich den Farbwert über den Gesamtprozentwert ändere und dann wieder auf den CMYK-Wert änder dann werden daraus ungerade Farbwerte. Was mathematisch auch korrekt ist nur läßt sich das ganze nicht drucken. Nur wie bekomme ich sonst z.B einen 7% Farbwert hin?

Gruß


----------

